

Ask HN: Young sprout looking for advice from Wizened Sage - jrokisky

Hi! About 4 months ago I got my first tech related job as a software developer at a company that makes BI software. I don&#x27;t think this situation is the best fit for me. In my spare time I&#x27;ve been studying Haskell, but (with much regret) I&#x27;m considering switching to a more widely used language to increase my job prospects.<p>Some more details:
-I live about 50 minutes from NYC.
-I&#x27;m strongest with Java and don&#x27;t have much proficiency with anything else<p>I&#x27;m looking for advice. What should I study if I want to increase my marketability JS&#x2F;RoR&#x2F;PHP&#x2F;??<p>Thanks!!
======
wcjr11
Javascript frameworks are really making a lot of headway right now.
Javascript, HTML 5 and CSS3 are really important right now. Keep up with
Google's Web Components work, shadow DOM, etc because it will be
revolutionary. Angular is a great Javascript framework to start getting
comfortable with since so people are loving it right now. Good Luck!

